# More robot parts



## GT-6 Racer (Oct 27, 2022)

So FTC robotics season has started.  This means lots of little aluminum parts.  Here’s tonight’s manufacturing efforts.  These are little rollers and pulleys that get 623zz bearings pressed into the centers  all the narrow pulleys were done on the DSM59 . The 4 rollers with the ridge were done on the 10EE.  More parts to come


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Still off-season in FRC...

Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Oct 30, 2022)

Weldingrod1 said:


> Still off-season in FRC...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


Sleep while you can


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Oct 31, 2022)

servo actuated cone gripper.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 31, 2022)

Well, that's just gonna throw ice cream all over the place. Mike



GT-6 Racer said:


> servo actuated cone gripper.


----------



## GT-6 Racer (Nov 1, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Well, that's just gonna throw ice cream all over the place. Mike


That might make for some interesting you tube video


----------

